# Seca 2011/2012



## Snifa (25 Jan 2012 às 09:28)

É uma situação que pode ser preocupante caso Fevereiro siga as pisadas de Janeiro..e como diz Costa Alves, Fevereiro terá que ser muito chuvoso para compensar...


a Notícia do JN:

*Portugal continental poderá enfrentar uma situação de seca extrema em Fevereiro, caso se mantenha a falta de precipitação verificada em Janeiro, disse o meteorologista Manuel Costa Alves. * 

Nível de água nas barragens está a baixar 

 "Tudo depende de Fevereiro. Mas tem que ser um Fevereiro muito chuvoso para inverter a situação. Se o comportamento de Fevereiro for semelhante ao de Janeiro chegaremos à seca extrema", sublinhou o especialista.

Manuel Costa Alves considera ser extremamente importante que os próximos meses possam trazer a chuva, mas explicou que "perdida a precipitação de inverno a precipitação da primavera nunca é suficiente para inverter a situação".

Lembrando que Outubro de 2011 foi extremamente quente, o meteorologista destacou que em Dezembro, "mês que em geral contribui com a maior quantidade de precipitação no território", o nível de precipitação em Portugal ficou "praticamente a zero".

"O apuramento dos dados no final de Dezembro já dá 83% [do território] em seca fraca, seis por cento em seca moderada, oito por cento normal e três por cento húmido", afirmou.

Segundo Manuel Costa Alves, no fim de Janeiro "provavelmente uma parte muito significativa do território ficará com seca moderada", existindo também "uma percentagem significa de seca severa, antes da extrema, que é o último grau, havendo também uma parte com seca fraca".

Vamos esperar que não...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 11:42)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Era mais que previsível, não tivéssemos tido o Outubro e Novembro que tivemos e já andava tudo cheio de auto tanques a abastecer certas regiões do país. Andamos sempre no fio da navalha no que toca nos valores de precipitação. Não se avizinham mudanças no horizonte, logo, a seca vem aí com toda a força.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2012 às 12:17)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

É por isso que eu não compreendo como há alguns membros que dizem que as albufeiras "estão bem e recomendam-se"...


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 12:52)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*



ferreira5 disse:


> É por isso que eu não compreendo como há alguns membros que dizem que as albufeiras "estão bem e recomendam-se"...



Pelos dados do INAG, que datam de 31 de Dezembro, eu diria que à excepção do Arade, todas as restantes bacias não se encontram em situação preocupante.

Aliás, praticamente todas se encontravam a essa data com volumes superiores aos normais.
Excepção para a bacia do Douro, influenciada pelos 20% da barragem de Vilar que se encontra em manutenção, para a bacia do Lima, influenciada pela barragem de Alto Lindoso (produção eléctrica) que se encontra nos 53%, e bacia do Cavado, devido ao baixo volume das albufeiras de Alto Rabagão e Paradela.

Uma barragem serve para isso mesmo: armazenar água para se utilizar em períodos de escassez.

Consequências disso nesta altura do ano:
- Produtividade hidroeléctrica aos níveis do mês de Agosto;
- Volume de escoamento muito baixo.

Atenção, refiro-me às albufeiras monitorizadas pelo INAG, cujos dados estão disponíveis on-line.
Haverão outras, que talvez estejam em situação diferente, mas cujos dados não são divulgados. 
Por exemplo, gostaria de saber como está o volume da barragem da serra serrada.
A meio do Outono houve problemas com a escassez de água nessa barragem. Como está agora, alguém sabe?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2012 às 14:54)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Eu sempre disse, cuidado que este ano, pode ter semelhanças com o ano 2004/2005 e agora já começa a haver notícias sobre isso que a seca pode atingir seca extrema já em Fevereiro.
 Olhando às previsões do NOAA, não são nada famosas, o tal Fevereiro chuvoso já desapareceu, os meses da Primavera vêem sempre abaixo da média. 

Vendo o GFS que já tem a previsão até 8 de Fevereiro não se dislumbra nada de precipitação revelante. Cada vez mais, isto é de extremos ora temos precipitações intensas ora temos secas. Embora, as secas sejam cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2012 às 17:57)

*Cenário de seca?*

No jornal online PTJornal, saiu este artigo:



> Portugal enfrentará seca extrema se fevereiro não for muito chuvoso
> SOCIEDADE
> AUTOR: JOANA TELES | LEITORES: 2136
> QUARTA, 25 JANEIRO 2012 11:09
> ...


Ver aqui

O meteorologista Manuel Costa Alves salienta aquilo que temos discutido cá no fórum: a agricultura será o setor mais atingido se o mês de fevereiro for seco.
Apesar do título um pouco sensacionalista, o artigo remete-nos para uma realidade menos catastrófica (pelo menos para quem não seja agricultor)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 15:46)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

*Portugal já está em seca extrema*


> Sete anos depois, Portugal volta a viver uma situação de seca severa no Inverno. A precipitação nos últimos dois meses foi 85% inferior ao normal, pelo que, na avaliação da semana que vem, o Instituto de Meteorologia vai alterar a classificação de seca meteorológica, de há 15 dias, para seca severa.
> 
> "A situação é, de facto, anormal em alturas de Inverno. Se não chover abundantemente em Fevereiro o País entrará em seca extrema, a situação mais grave de todas", disse ao CM Vanda Cabrinha, do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia.
> 
> ...



Vamos sair disto lá pra 2015 a fartura acabou basta olhar pra última década.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 15:54)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Na versão impressa do Correio da manhã, também vem a referência à seca em Serpa.
Os agricultores dizem que o pasto está a esgotar-se .


----------



## Bergidum (29 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

No resto de Iberia as cousas nao estan moito mellor, salvo no Cantábrico:

http://www.abc.es/20120127/sociedad/abci-sequia-meteorologica-aemet-201201271344.html


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2012 às 16:12)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Esta situação de seca não é nada boa, mas espero que dentro de algum tempo, não tenha sido mais do que apenas um pequeno percalço e que tudo volte à normalidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

*Bragança sem água das barragens*


> «Tivemos de mandar vir, em Outubro, camiões com cisternas de água do concelho mais próximo para abastecer as populações» – revela ao SOL o presidente da Câmara de Bragança, Jorge Nunes. Foi a solução encontrada para evitar que, com a falta de água existente na Barragem de Serra Serrada, no Alto Sabor, os habitantes ficassem sem água para consumo.
> 
> «O nível da água na represa é muito inferior à sua capacidade», lamenta o autarca, acrescentando que é preciso «assegurar o armazenamento da albufeira para o Verão, sobretudo se não chover em breve».
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2012 às 18:06)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Comunicado do IM sobre a seca em Portugal:



> SITUAÇÃO DE SECA EM JANEIRO DE 2012
> 
> 2012-01-31 (IM)
> De acordo com a informação do Observatório de Secas do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., no final do mês de janeiro a totalidade do território do continente encontrava-se em situação de seca meteorológica, com 11% em seca severa, 76% em seca moderada e 13% em seca fraca.
> ...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 19:16)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Pessoalmente falando, é muito triste acabar Janeiro com um acumulado total mensal de 15,7 mm... 

Onde é que vamos parar, a este ritmo?...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Neste momento, estamos a meio termo entre Dezembro de 2004 e Janeiro de 2005. O Litoral do Sotavento Algarvio já encontra-se em seca severa, aí está o nosso maior pesadelo de todos que é a seca.

Eu disse aqui no fórum várias vezes que tudo indicava para uma situação idêntica ao ano 2004/2005 e criticavam a minha opinião que estava a ser pessimista, quando todos os modelos de previsão sazonal indicavam um Inverno super seco. Pode ser que alguma cut-off na Primavera alivie mais a situação, porque neste momento acho muito improvável que o cenário de seca acabe em Portugal até ao Verão.


----------



## amando96 (31 Jan 2012 às 20:20)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

É mesmo a cereja no topo do bolo para o clima de crise...

A ribeira de alportel está agora como no ano passado estava em Junho/Julho, se não chover nada significativo no primeiro semestre vai ser muito mau.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 20:33)

*re: Seca em Portugal 2011/2012*

Honestamente o que acho de mais anormal neste estado meteorologico é a intensidade do anticiclone. Ao nível de 88-89.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2012 às 11:15)

De acordo com o IM entraremos em seca extrema no litoral norte e litoral do sotavento algarvio se não chover em Fevereiro, cenário altamente provável de acordo com a previsão sazonal ....
Para Março/Abril/Maio aponta para valores inferiores ao normal em especial a norte enquanto mais a sul não haja sinal ....

A nivel de agricultura o cenário pode ser preocupante senão chover pois existem muitos agricultores que fazem a sua agricultura no Inverno e sem chuva não nasce nada .....

A nivel de barragens nota-se uma subida do caudal nas barragens do Sudoeste de Portugal (vanha-se lá saber porquê ) no final de Janeiro, e uma diminuição nas do norte !!

No Norte essencialmente vejo isso com preocupação dado que apesar de não ser alarmoso em alguns casos os niveis já estão abaixo dos 50% nesta altura e se não chover na Primavera descerão para niveis provavelmente abaixo dos 30% !!

ATENÇÃO: Os niveis das barragens vão começar a descer a pique .....


----------



## Iceberg (2 Fev 2012 às 12:12)

Quem diria que o litoral Norte seria das primeiras regiões a entrar em situação de seca extrema, muito por culpa também de ser uma região tradicionalmente chuvosa e daí a ausência de precipitação rapidamente se traduzir em situações de seca.

Já disse isto noutro tópico, mas volto a repetir neste, parece-me que depois da épica onda de calor de 2003, esta seca de 2012 também será histórica.

Eternos anticiclones a ocidente da Iberia assim o indicam ...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

camrov8 disse:


> Quanto a isto li uma noticia bastante elucidativa no dn e que diz que estamos habituados a dois anos em que choveu mais do que o normal 600mm e que é uma situação normal, o problema é se fevereiro e  abril não chover o que se espera em abril aguas. quanto ao facto de ser o norte o mais atingido também é natural já que costuma receber precipitação das varias superfícies frontais que veem   do atlântico e que estão a ser bloqueadas pelo aa dos açores que tem estado mais a norte e leste que seria normal para o inverno.
> ps. mas espera-se chuva para domingo





Que português tão confuso ... não percebi nada !!


----------



## João Sousa (3 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Que português tão confuso ... não percebi nada !!



Por acaso, está um pouquinho confuso!


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2012 às 18:33)

admito erros erros de pontuação, por isso ja fiz questão de eliminar o post.
se fosse escrito por Saramago ganhava o prémio nobel


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2012 às 11:12)

camrov8 disse:


> admito erros erros de pontuação, por isso ja fiz questão de eliminar o post.
> se fosse escrito por Saramago ganhava o prémio nobel


Quando assim for o melhor é mesmo corrigir o post e não eliminar.


Estamos a colocar de facto a seca em cima da mesa. Mais no litoral norte atendendo ao histórico da região.
O provável é que os mais afetados sejam aqueles que tem poços em locais mais altos. É normal haver poços secos nestas zonas, principalmente quando estamos no pico do verão: finais de julho, mês de agosto e início de setembro.
Este ano os problemas com estes poços vão começar mais cedo: em maio já é de esperar que alguns sequem e que as minas comecem a ver reduzir o seu caudal bem cedo.
Não é uma catástrofe, é antes uma contingência meteorológica.
O que falta, decerto, é termos meia dúzia de anos sucessivos de precipitação acima da média para que o stress hídrico seja atenuado, mas também que a estação da primavera nos traga água como seria de esperar - ultimamente temos estações primaveris quentes e secas, e é nesta altura que as plantas mais precisam da água.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 12:19)

concordo que seja mais grave no litoral norte. Já que é uma zona habituada a muita precipitação por isso menos preparada para épocas de seca.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Os campos agrícolas estão miseráveis, além da geada praticamente diária, as sementes não geminam por falta de água no solo.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2012 às 13:53)

E não é que o accuweather já  não prevê chuva para a semana, isto complica-se


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

Cenário de seca?

Wadi Rum - Jordânia.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

O Litoral Norte, como região chuvosa que é, já se encontra em Seca Severa.
Cerca de 11% do território já em Seca Severa, que se deverá agravar e estender a outras regiões no fim de Fevereiro, se não chover em condições...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/destaques/obs.secas_destaque/index.jsp


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

Snifa disse:


> O Litoral Norte, como região chuvosa que é, já se encontra em Seca Severa.
> Cerca de 11% do território já em Seca Severa, que se deverá agravar e estender a outras regiões no fim de Fevereiro, se não chover em condições...
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/destaques/obs.secas_destaque/index.jsp




No final do mês basta trocar severa por extrema, moderada por severa, fraca por moderada !!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2012 às 15:49)

Já se começam a evidenciar sinais de seca severa a extrema por aqui! Seria interessante colocar algumas fotos. Se conseguir postarei algumas.
Para as próximas 2 semanas não há sinal de chuva. Isto tá desolador. 
Para mim a situação como está já a acho terrível! Já só temos 2/3 meses para no máximo amenizar as coisas.


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2012 às 16:50)

Isto da maneira que está, nos modelos ou é 8 ou é 80, eu não ficava nada admirado se lá mais para a frente levássemos num dia ou dois com toda a chuva que devia de ter caído até agora...


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Fev 2012 às 17:18)

Lightning disse:


> Isto da maneira que está, nos modelos ou é 8 ou é 80, eu não ficava nada admirado se lá mais para a frente levássemos num dia ou dois com toda a chuva que devia de ter caído até agora...



Também começo a temer esse cenário.
Cada vez mais esses fenómenos severos são mais frequentes


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

*Persistência de tempo frio e seco em Portugal continental*
2012-02-15 
(IM)

O estado do tempo no território do continente tem vindo a ser influenciado, desde o início de fevereiro, por sistemas de altas pressões que transportam na sua circulação ar frio e seco, com trajeto continental. 

Esta situação provocou uma diminuição dos valores da temperatura observada, com particular relevância na mínima. Deste modo, Portugal continental tem vindo a registar desde o início do mês de fevereiro uma persistência de tempo frio e seco, com temperaturas mínimas nalguns locais com valores negativos, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior do território do continente, salientando-se os valores mais baixos registados: -10.2ºC em Miranda do Douro no dia 4 de fevereiro e em Carrazeda de Ansiães -9.5ºC, Bragança -9.0ºC, Penhas Douradas -8.3ºC, Mirandela -7.3ºC, Sabugal, Chaves e Montalegre -7.0ºC e Arouca -6.0ªC, no dia 3 de fevereiro. Não foram, no entanto, ultrapassados os menores valores históricos observados nestas localidades, ficando mesmo bastante aquém do menor valor observado no continente em fevereiro de 1954, -16.0ºC nas Penhas da Saúde.

Por outro lado, observaram-se nos primeiros 45 dias do ano valores pouco significativos de precipitação (>=1mm), tendo mesmo ocorrido 31 dias sem precipitação. Este valor encontra-se muito próximo do registado no mesmo período da última seca meteorológica do ano de 2005, em que foram observados 29 dias seguidos sem precipitação. Para o mesmo período a quantidade média de precipitação acumulada em 2005 e em 2012 foi, respetivamente, de 10.4mm e 22.4mm.

De acordo com o centro de previsão do IM, prevê-se para os próximos dias, em particular até dia 23, a manutenção de tempo frio e seco, sem ocorrência de precipitação significativa. No entanto, existe uma tendência para o enfraquecimento do anticiclone e uma mudança da direção do vento para oeste a partir de dia 21, com previsão de subida da temperatura mínima e aumento da nebulosidade.

A ausência de precipitação significativa até dia 23 deverá agravar a situação de seca meteorológica que hoje, 15 de Fevereiro, coloca ¾ do continente nos níveis mais elevados de severidade, com 5% do território em seca extrema, 70% em seca severa e 25% em seca fraca. 

Esta situação está consistente com a informação anteriormente divulgada pelo IM como o cenário mais provável para a evolução da seca meteorológica no mês de fevereiro, baseado nas previsões mensais e sazonais do Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo (ECMWF). No final do mês será apresentado novo cenário provável para a evolução mensal da situação de seca, suportado na mesma fonte de informação, ainda que as previsões mensais e sazonais para Portugal continental devam ser sempre encaradas com a devida reserva, em resultado das limitações atuais do conhecimento científico aplicado nos modelos de previsão para o médio-prazo, particularmente nas latitudes onde se situa o território continental português.

Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2012 às 12:26)

Complementando a noticia que o Iceberg publicou, com o mapa e a tabela que aparecem no pdf anexo a esse texto:



>


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2012 às 12:50)

Além de nós e da Espanha, a França também vai voltar a ter problemas nas centrais nucleares. 

Os caudais mínimos medidos no decurso do mês de dezembro foram bastante inferiores aos valores normais. Com efeito, a seca manteve-se sobre uma grande parte do país, à excepção da parte mediterranica graças aos primeiros dias do mês de dezembro. 40% dos caudais medidos em dezembro correspondem a valores menores do que a média dos valores mínimos possíveis de obter num ano seco.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Fev 2012 às 12:46)

Esta seca que Portugal está a enfrentar, eu ontem decidi fazer uma viagem ás Termas de São Pedro do Sul e verifiquei que está a ocorrer muitas derrocadas de montes naquela zona devido á falta de chuva que se faz sentir actualmente.
Essa zona fica situada nas traseiras do Grande Hotel Lisboa, situada na Rua Principal nas Termas de São Pedro do Sul.

Eu quero avisar ás pessoas dessa zona para alertar que tem ocorrido várias derrocadas nesse monte e tenho receio que vai ocorrer uma nova derrocada, devido á falta de chuva que se faz sentir.
Essa parte do monte situada nas traseiras do Grande Hotel Lisboa é constituido essencialmente por rochas sedimentares detriticas consolidadas, o arenito, que é uma rocha de fácil desmoronamento e que pode mesmo desmoronar-se sem qualquer aviso prévio.

Contudo era para avisar os Geológos para irem a essa zona que indiquei anteriormente, pois eu tenho um percentimento que quando aquela parte cair, como anteriormente ja se tem verificado, pode causar danos incriveis e ate mesmo pinheiros cairem. Pois o monte é constituido em grande parte por pinheiros e com uma zona frágil constituida por  rochas sedimentares detriticas consolidadas, o arenito.

Eu estou a prevenir se alguma coisa correr mal a culpa é vossa, porque não arranjaram um plano para prevenir essa zona.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2012 às 13:32)

*Produtores exigem subida imediata do preço do leite*

Publicado às 12.42 

*A Associação dos Produtores de Leite de Portugal exigiu, esta segunda-feira, um aumento "imediato" dos preços para fazer face à subida dos custos de produção resultante dos efeitos da seca. *
A Associação dos Produtores de Leite de Portugal (APROLEP) sublinha, num comunicado, que *as pastagens já estão a faltar devido à seca que afecta três quartos do território nacional, lembrando que a alternativa para alimentar os animais será a importação de palha e o aumento do consumo de rações, que irão agravar os custo de produção do litro de leite.*

"Face a esta situação, além de reforçarmos outros apelos que já foram dirigidos ao Governo para que pondere medidas de apoio a nível nacional e comunitário, cremos que a resposta mais justa, rápida e eficaz pode e deve vir da indústria e da distribuição, através do aumento imediato do preço ao produtor para fazer face a estes aumentos do custo de produção", refere a APROLEP.

Os produtores de leite assinalam, ainda, a "difícil situação económica em que se encontram" devido ao facto dos preços estarem abaixo da média comunitária e acrescentam que "o governo e todos os partidos com representação parlamentar não podem ignorar esta situação".

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2315580


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2012 às 18:29)

no acuweather da chuva para a primeira semana de Março será desta


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2012 às 01:13)

camrov8 disse:


> no acuweather da chuva para a primeira semana de Março será desta



A esta distância temporal são apenas previsões automáticas baseadas nos modelos. Logo, valem tanto como as cartas dos modelos a 200h, muito pouco.

Começa a ser bastante provável Fevereiro terminar a zeros em bastantes locais do país. Pergunto-me a última vez que terá acontecido, se é que aconteceu desde que há registos...


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2012 às 10:09)

A juntar a isso há a questão do nº máximo de dias com precipitação (<=1mm) durante o Inverno que penso também ser histórico em muitos locais do País.
Por exemplo aqui no Sul hoje será o 36º dia consecutivo sem precipitação ou inferior a 1mm. Acho que será um recorde!


----------



## Bergidum (21 Fev 2012 às 13:07)

trovoadas disse:


> A juntar a isso há a questão do nº máximo de dias com precipitação (<=1mm) durante o Inverno que penso também ser histórico em muitos locais do País.
> Por exemplo aqui no Sul hoje será o 36º dia consecutivo sem precipitação ou inferior a 1mm. Acho que será um recorde!



Ontem, na TVE decían que em locais do sul da Cataluña (NE Espanha) ja rebasaban os 90 días sem precipitación...


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2012 às 13:24)

Bergidum disse:


> Ontem, na TVE decían que em locais do sul da Cataluña (NE Espanha) ja rebasaban os 90 días sem precipitación...



Aqui no sul de Portugal o que salvou foi um episódio de precipitação em Janeiro que rendeu em média 15mm. Desde dia 20 e poucos de Novembro até à presente data só tivemos um episódio de precipitação relevante. A situação está complicada em grande parte da Península Ibérica!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

e começão a aparecer  os incêndios pouco comuns nesta altura, pelos lados de Viseu já se deram bastantes


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2012 às 00:58)

Não há um consenso no modelos, é um constante avança e recua no que toca à precipitação que é vista sempre no 2º painel. Se numa run abre-se a hipótese de uma ou outra depressão chegar à Península na run a seguir tudo desaparece. 
É o caso de agora em que após uma boa saída do GFS ontem, hoje na nova saída das 18h tudo se esfumou. 
Escrevo aqui neste tópico porque isto tem sido o dia-à-dia com que a natureza nos brindou este Inverno. Cenário de Seca?...a ver vamos o que nos reservam os modelos durante o resto desta semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

Alentejo: Rezar para que chova
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/aa---videos---sociedade/seca-novena-alentejo-tvi24/1327498-5795.html


----------



## camrov8 (23 Fev 2012 às 13:36)

os administradores do fórum podiam lançar uma lotaria, que seria qual o dia em que vai chover já fizeram para as mínimas de 4 e 5 deste mês, a verdade é que gosto do sol mas não fazia mal pelo menos uma semana de chuvinha


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2012 às 17:07)

> *Sol e mais calor até 3 de Março*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê Sol e um pequeno aumento da temperatura mínima até 3 de Março, sem qualquer indício de chuva naquele que é um dos invernos mais secos dos últimos anos.
> «Até 3 de Março, as previsões são de tempo frio e seco. O frio é mais de noite. De dia as máximas vão estar entre os 18 e os 20 graus», disse à Lusa a meteorologista Cristina Simões.
> ...




Nada melhor que as previsões do Borda d'Água. Para Dezembro está bom, nada mau. Eu também espero que chova lá para Setembro, para Dezembro é só mais 3 meses.


----------



## Bergidum (24 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

Con total seguridade, o fevreiro máis seco na Galicia dos últimos 50 anos;

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...licia-ultimos-50-anos/0003_201202G24P8993.htm


----------



## fablept (24 Fev 2012 às 19:50)

Situação de Seca extrema declarada em todo território nacional


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

[ame="http://youtu.be/EMNGexX4ag0"]http://youtu.be/EMNGexX4ag0[/ame]



[ame="http://youtu.be/C3onFBHDCaA"]http://youtu.be/C3onFBHDCaA[/ame]


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

[ame="http://youtu.be/P4cAYfXDk5I"]http://youtu.be/P4cAYfXDk5I[/ame]


----------



## Costa (24 Fev 2012 às 22:39)

Snifa, o 2º vídeo é de Outubro de 2009


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2012 às 10:42)

> Instituto da Água garante que não há seca hidrológica em Portugal
> 
> O Instituto Nacional da Água (INAG) garante que o país não está em seca hidrológica. Apesar da falta de chuva, a quantidade de água armazenada desde há dois anos é suficiente, não estando em causa os níveis de armazenamento.
> “De maneira nenhuma [existe seca]”, assegura Rui Rodrigues, do INAG, em declarações à Renascença.
> ...



http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=50141







http://snirh.inag.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2012 às 12:15)

Se a sul e centro vejo isso como garantido .... olhando aos armazenamentos a Norte vejo problemas de armazenamento já a partir de Maio deste ano !! 
Claro se a tendência se mantiver .....

Para mim o facto de chover zero ou 20 mm a nivel meteorológico é insignificante mas a nivel agricola e hidrológico faz toda diferença .....


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2012 às 12:34)

Quer na maior parte de Espanha quer na maior parte de Portugal choveu nos ultimos 3 meses cerca de 10 a 20% do valor normal para esta altura do ano !!
Digamos que na maior parte dos casos a precipitação registada anda entre os 10 e os 20 mm !!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2012 às 15:53)

Um PDF muito interessante acerca das secas em Portugal.

http://www.nicif.pt/riscos/Documentos/T_PDF/T17artigos/T17artg04


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2012 às 18:30)

pergunta. porque motivo o im so usa dados ate 2001 e não ate 2011


----------



## Costa (27 Fev 2012 às 21:05)

Porque os de 2010 ainda são provisórios


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

Costa disse:


> Porque os de 2010 ainda são provisórios



Por aquilo que já li ... pelo menos no que aos extremos de precipitação diz respeito existem erros !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2012 às 23:44)

*29 milhões de euros para combater seca*


> A ministra da Agricultura, Assunção Cristas, anunciou hoje que vão ser disponibilizados 29 milhões de euros para projectos de regadio, em várias zonas do país, para minimizar a exposição à seca, e admitiu que há «situações delicadas».
> 
> No final do mês de Fevereiro, a seca atingia 75 por cento do território nacional, apesar das albufeiras manterem níveis semelhantes aos anos anteriores, com água armazenada a cerca de dois terços da sua capacidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Fev 2012 às 20:33)

O Spiritmind/Meteocovilha fez este comparativo interessante no fb que dispensa comentários aqui ao fórum.









Em 2005 a NASA fez um comparativo idêntico sobre a seca em Portugal, também em Fevereiro, bastante semelhante.



> Portugal is suffering from its worst drought in decades. Livestock and other agricultural losses have been devastating. In many parts of the country, January 2005 was the driest January in more than 100 years. The dramatic impact of the drought is clear from this pair of images. The green of Portugal forests and fields that was apparent in an image captured on February 11, 2004, was missing from an image captured on February 13, 2005.
> 
> In 2005, the landscape appears dull olive and brown as the country vegetation withers in the face of the drought. The dry winter has increased concern about the summer fire season in the country, which may have lost as much as 10 percent of its forests during a terrible fire season in 2003. These images were captured by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA Aqua satellite.
> 
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=14717


----------



## Paulo H (29 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

Não sei.. É um pouco subjetivo culpar o clima, do fenómeno dos incêndios em 2003 (em especial). Todos os anos são encontrados novos incendiarios, que apenas devem apresentar-se às autoridades na época estival, o que não resolve nada. O ordenamento do território perante uma população envelhecida também não resolve nada!

Na verdade este ano, caso os meios de combate aos incêndios sejam os mesmos do ano passado, deverá ser mais fácil combater os ditos incêndios, pois há menos massa combustível a arder, pois o coberto vegetal tem crescido menos graças à seca. Mas é apenas a minha teoria.. Haverá mais incêndios (depressão, crise..), mas mais lentos (menos combustível), mais fáceis de combater com os meios disponíveis.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2012 às 12:47)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...t/media/noticias/textos/seca_meteo_29fev.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Está aí a prova, que este ano a seca ainda é bem mais grave do que em  2004/2005. Minha previsão é para o agravamento só por milagre a seca irá diminuir até ao Verão e podemos chegar aos 100% de seca extrema em Portugal e não está assim tão longe de acontecer, no final do Verão andará à volta disso. Estou a ser o mais pessimista mas no fundo estou a ser o mais realista. 

Curioso,  no dia 1 de Março de 2005 também choveu como está a chover hoje. Coincidências demais em anos extremamente secos.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 22:24)

*Volume de água desceu em 11 bacias hidrográficas*


> A quantidade de água armazenada em 11 bacias hidrográficas de Portugal Continental desceu em Fevereiro e subiu numa face ao mês anterior, de acordo com o último boletim do Instituto da Água (INAG), hoje divulgado.
> 
> Das 57 albufeiras monitorizadas, 16 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80 por cento do volume total e seis têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40 por cento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (1 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Volume de água desceu em 11 bacias hidrográficas*



Para mim, o nível das albufeiras não deveria ser indicador de seca.. O que conta para mim é o nível de humidade do solo, tendo em conta as especificidades dos solos e a evapotranspiração local! Mais importante que o nível das albufeiras é talvez o nível freatico dos solos, até porque o nível de muitas albufeiras nossas depende em muito do caudal de água que os nossos vizinhos libertam para nós, de acordo com a legislação internacional.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Mar 2012 às 22:38)

.. Digo isto porque na notícia, refere-se que uma das albufeiras até aumentou de nível, o que é muito estranho.. Pois se não entrou água de cima, certamente é porque entrou de fora do país! Não há menos seca por entrar mais água na albufeira, não sendo de chuva! Certo?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 22:42)

Paulo H disse:


> .. Digo isto porque na notícia, refere-se que uma das albufeiras até aumentou de nível, o que é muito estranho.. Pois se não entrou água de cima, certamente é porque entrou de fora do país! Não há menos seca por entrar mais água na albufeira, não sendo de chuva! Certo?



Máximo dos máximos seria água das estações de tratamento.


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2012 às 22:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Para mim, o nível das albufeiras não deveria ser indicador de seca.. O que conta para mim é o nível de humidade do solo, tendo em conta as especificidades dos solos e a evapotranspiração local! Mais importante que o nível das albufeiras é talvez o nível freatico dos solos, até porque o nível de muitas albufeiras nossas depende em muito do caudal de água que os nossos vizinhos libertam para nós, de acordo com a legislação internacional.



Mas essa distinção existe há muitos anos. A tal diferença que existe entre seca meteorológica e hidrológica. Embora a primeira não seja propriamente virada para a humidade no solo, reflecte muito mais o stress agrícola, do que o o outro índice das barragens, mais social, falta de água para abastecimento por exemplo, e nesse aspecto este ano estamos a ser melhor geridos.
Quanto ao aumento de uma albufeira, deve ser sido engano, ou mal explicado, talvez um aumento proporcional em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2012 às 23:01)

Paulo H disse:


> .. Digo isto porque na notícia, refere-se que uma das albufeiras até aumentou de nível, o que é muito estranho.. Pois se não entrou água de cima, certamente é porque entrou de fora do país! Não há menos seca por entrar mais água na albufeira, não sendo de chuva! Certo?



Subiu no Mondego, eventualmente degelo na Serra da Estrela. Não podemos deixar de considerar que há sempre um escoamento de base resultante das águas subterrâneas, que armazenam água durante bastante tempo e alimentam os rios, mesmo em cenários bastante secos.


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2012 às 00:20)

Bom....já se fala muito aqui em cenários de 2005 e coisas do genero...bem..o padrão das teleconexões neste momento é muito diferente do padrão que tinhamos em 04/05.

Tendo em conta o periodo de retorno calculado e o estado da Atmosfera..acho muito improvavel que venha a acontecer uma seca de tal gravidade e duração.

O padrão deste Inverno está a demorar a acabar...já se nota uma tendencia menor para situações duradouras de Bloqueio na Europa, e uma tendencia menor para fluxos zonais estaveis nas altas latitudes.

Eu sei que desde o inicio de Fevereiro que tenho dito que havia sinais, até apontei datas, e sei que falhei, mas não é facil adivinhar neste momento como a Atmosfera vai reagir...até os modelos andam ás aranhas...mas temos de ver que há sinais, e a minha previsão aponta para que neste mês, com o inicio da transição de circulação de Inverno para a de Verão, vamos começar  a ver algumas perturbações a chegar.

Acho que especialmente a partir de dia 10/15 poderemos começar a ver um padrão REALMENTE mais favoravel e finalmente diferente...

Bom, entretanto estive a analisar masi teleconexões e a pesquisar mais na net para encontrar outras ideias de mais pessoas e meteorologistas...e parece que este ano vai ser bastante dinamico...interessante no minimo..

Quanto ao ENSO espera-nos um padrão bastante variado, que vai ter efeitos concerteza no comportamento da Atmosfera ( no sentido de torna-la mais imprevisivel e dificil de modelar).

ENSO:

Mar, Abr, Mai, Jun Tendencia para La niña a evoluir para neutra ( Western based la niña).

Jul, Ago, Set, Out Tendencia para El niño fraco, a evoluir para neutro, mais forte nas regiões 2 e 3.



PDO:

Tende a manter-se negativo até ao Outono pelo menos.

AMO:

Tendencia para Positiva na Primavera, e neutra a partir do meio do Verão até ao Outono.

Este complexo cenário previsto normalmente é associado a anos muito variaveis, dinamicos, dificieis de prever mas raramente a bloquear para um cenario de seca permanente ou chuva permanente.

Não acho que este ano venha a acabar muito seco...o Inverno foi mau, mas há hipoteses para as coisas se atenuarem .

*RESUMO*

No global, fazendo uma analise até Outubro de 2012, ( e sim, sei que é um grande arriscar fazer isto, ainda por cima já tendo dito que é um ano particularmente dificil este), acho que:


Primavera ( Mar-Mai):
Prec proxima á média, temperatura dentro da média.
NAO+, fluxo aos 500hpa de W.


Verão ( Jun-Ago):

Prec abaixo da média ( especialmente a partir de Julho), temperatura acima da média.
NAO+ a neutra, dorsal atlantica bipartirda, fluxo WSW aos 500hpa.
Alguns possiveis episodios de cut-off.


Inicio Outono ( Set-Out):

Temperatura acima da média especialmente em setembro , e precipitação dentro da media especialmente em Outubro.
NAO neutra, circulação aos 500hpa mais bloqueada no Atlantico e no extremo leste e nordeste da Europa.

Os meses com tendencia a revelar-se mais secos ,face ao normal, no periodo de analise são Julho, Agosto e Setembro, com os restantes meses a revelar tendencias para precipitação proxima ao normal, ou ligeiramente acima.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2012 às 09:42)

stormy disse:


> Bom....já se fala muito aqui em cenários de 2005 e coisas do genero...bem..o padrão das teleconexões neste momento é muito diferente do padrão que tinhamos em 04/05.
> 
> Tendo em conta o periodo de retorno calculado e o estado da Atmosfera..acho muito improvavel que venha a acontecer uma seca de tal gravidade e duração.
> 
> ...



O Stormy rebobinou a cassete do inicio de fevereiro .....
Stormy como querias que os modelos dessem precipitação abaixo da média para o periodo final da Primavera quando em muitos sitios a precipitação já é quase próximo do zero, logo não pode ser inferior.
Por exemplo no interior espanhol as previsões todos os anos apontam para precipitação superior ao normal.
Relativamente a modelos no que toca á precipitação apenas me consentro em verificar a presença ou não de precipitação junto ao litoral.

Isto para concluir que tal como em 2005 espero um ano em tudo idêntico a esse ano .... isso inclui uma Abril e Maio algo chuvoso mais no interior, com o Norte e litoral a ficar a ver navios. E depois uma precipitação acima do Normal lá mais para o final de Outubro ou Novembro !!


Eu ao contrário de ti ... que sempre disseste que o cenário das teleconexões era muito diferente do de 2004-2005, sempre acreditei que fosse idêntico do mesmo modo que acredito que os próximos meses serão em tudo idênticos a 2004-2005 !!


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2012 às 22:49)

Pois esperemos que chova já este mês e em Abril/Maio e falo de chuva generalizada e não apenas das típicas trovoadas.
Pelo que noto pela minha observação da paisagem esta seca está mais gravosa que a de 2005 embora estejamos muito mais confortáveis em termos de recursos hídricos.
Cada dia que passa isto torna-se avassalador! Não existe quase nenhuma humidade nos solos e se continuar sem chover e as temperaturas subirem como é que a vegetação reagirá? Se pensar-mos em árvores de folha caduca que costumam rebentar vigorosamente nesta altura, como será que rebentarão este ano face a esta seca? As videiras igualmente, e depois temos as oliveiras alfarrobeiras, que embora ainda se mantenham verdes  nesta altura não conseguirão acumular reservas para o Verão.
Pela frente temos ao que tudo indica mais 2 semanas de secura pela frente e subida das temperaturas. 
Esquecendo previsões de modelos e afins este mês terá mesmo que chover dê por onde der! Nem quero pensar nas consequências de um mês de Março igual ao de Fevereiro passado ou com uma média abaixo de uns 10mm.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mar 2012 às 23:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois esperemos que chova já este mês e em Abril/Maio e falo de chuva generalizada e não apenas das típicas trovoadas.
> Pelo que noto pela minha observação da paisagem esta seca está mais gravosa que a de 2005 embora estejamos muito mais confortáveis em termos de recursos hídricos.
> Cada dia que passa isto torna-se avassalador! Não existe quase nenhuma humidade nos solos e se continuar sem chover e as temperaturas subirem como é que a vegetação reagirá? Se pensar-mos em árvores de folha caduca que costumam rebentar vigorosamente nesta altura, como será que rebentarão este ano face a esta seca? As videiras igualmente, e depois temos as oliveiras alfarrobeiras, que embora ainda se mantenham verdes  nesta altura não conseguirão acumular reservas para o Verão.
> Pela frente temos ao que tudo indica mais 2 semanas de secura pela frente e subida das temperaturas.
> Esquecendo previsões de modelos e afins este mês terá mesmo que chover dê por onde der! Nem quero pensar nas consequências de um mês de Março igual ao de Fevereiro passado ou com uma média abaixo de uns 10mm.



Eu com as oliveiras e as alfarrobeiras não me preocupava, são árvores típicas de clima mediterrânico. As oliveiras nunca se regam, e as alfarrobeiras resistem bem à seca (até se dão no limite do alcatrão das estradas).

Agora com o resto das culturas arboricolas é diferente.. Enfim, com tanta insolação, vão rebentar antes do tempo, e se estiverem em stress hídrico na floração é normal que caia (peque) bastante flor, com consequências na produção.

Falando de cereja, o importante é que na semana da floração haja algum frio, e que depois da flor vingar, e o fruto engroçar não haja aguaceiros! Na verdade, quanto mais cedo (e não depende só da variedade, mas também das condições climáticas), em relação ao resto da europa, mais cara será! A alemanha tem cereja, assim como a frança, itália e espanha. Sendo um produto apetecivel na época, quanto mais cedo estiver no mercado, tanto melhor para os produtores. Isto, apesar de que pessoalmente preferir a cereja de Junho, apesar de que nessa altura já estar farto de cereja da covilhã, fundão, proença-a-nova e alfândega da fé!! Desculpem esta divagação..


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2012 às 23:35)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 05 mar. a 01 abr. 2012*
> 
> *Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal*
> 
> ...



Esta informação foi actualizada hoje e não há nenhuns sinais para que Março seja diferente dos outros meses anteriores.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2012 às 23:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu com as oliveiras e as alfarrobeiras não me preocupava, são árvores típicas de clima mediterrânico. As oliveiras nunca se regam, e as alfarrobeiras resistem bem à seca (até se dão no limite do alcatrão das estradas).
> 
> Agora com o resto das culturas arboricolas é diferente.. Enfim, com tanta insolação, vão rebentar antes do tempo, e se estiverem em stress hídrico na floração é normal que caia (peque) bastante flor, com consequências na produção.
> 
> Falando de cereja, o importante é que na semana da floração haja algum frio, e que depois da flor vingar, e o fruto engroçar não haja aguaceiros! Na verdade, quanto mais cedo (e não depende só da variedade, mas também das condições climáticas), em relação ao resto da europa, mais cara será! A alemanha tem cereja, assim como a frança, itália e espanha. Sendo um produto apetecivel na época, quanto mais cedo estiver no mercado, tanto melhor para os produtores. Isto, apesar de que pessoalmente preferir a cereja de Junho, apesar de que nessa altura já estar farto de cereja da covilhã, fundão, proença-a-nova e alfândega da fé!! Desculpem esta divagação..



É verdade que as oliveiras e alfarrobeiras aguentam muito mas já vi muitas perderem folhas na sequência de secas prolongadas e tou a falar numa Primavera/Verão, de Abril em diante, que costuma ser a situação mais comum, agora Inverno/Primavera/Verão, e com um cenário mais gravoso que 2005, essa é que é a questão? Pessoalmente não acredito assim num cenário tão seco mas já não digo nada...
Já agora a titulo de curiosidade...são as alfarrobas Algarvias que estão a aguentar muito do gado por esse país fora. Os armazéns de alfarroba não tem tido mãos a medir .


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2012 às 23:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta informação foi actualizada hoje e não há nenhuns sinais para que Março seja diferente dos outros meses anteriores.



Eu apostaria num Março algo semelhante ao de 2005 em que salvo erro tivemos uns 20mm aqui em Faro e à volta de 60mm no Norte, agora com precipitação abaixo de 10mm...Se bem que 10 ou 15 pouca diferença faz!


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

esta chuva vem acalmar as coisas vamos ver como corre o mês


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2012 às 15:04)

camrov8 disse:


> esta chuva vem acalmar as coisas vamos ver como corre o mês



Esta chuva vem acalmar as coisas .... loooollll

Os prédios precisam de ser regados ???

Esta chuva é quasee completamente insignificante e hoje e amanhã se chover alguma coisa de jeito será mesmo junto ao litoral norte parte do centro ...
Não será de certeza esta precipitação que suavizará os terrenos !!


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mar 2012 às 22:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta chuva vem acalmar as coisas .... loooollll
> 
> Os prédios precisam de ser regados ???
> 
> ...



Vamos ter calma, por cá choveu o dia todo e amanha parece que há mais do mesmo, mas se chover muito também não adianta pois a terra esta seca e com pouca capacidade de absorver muita água, como diz o bom ditado não se morria da doença mas da cura. Antes pouco que nada


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2012 às 01:10)

A vegetação aqui na zona já começa a entrar em stress hídrico à medida que os dias começam a puxar pela vegetação. Não nos esqueçamos que nesta altura os dias crescem a cada dia que passa e a temperatura tem tendência para subir.
Muitas espécies de arbustos e plantas apressam-se por florir na urgência de deixar descendência, o que ainda nos traz uma sensação de Primavera antecipada, uma sensação de paz e beleza que está prestes a esvair-se em "sangue" nas próximas semanas. Isto é uma outra luta, a luta de um reino que também é vivo mas imóvel e que está na base de tudo à nossa volta. O lema agora é sobreviver a todo o custo.
Esperemos que "ela" venha depressa para o bem delas, as espécies, e para o bem de todos nós.


----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2012 às 11:28)

En los tres últimos meses...:







http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/vigilancia_clima/vigilancia_sequia?w=2

En el Observatorio de Madrid se trata del invierno (diciembre, enero y febrero) más seco desde 1859. 153 años, casi nada...

Más información aquí:

http://foro.tiempo.com/el-invierno-mas-seco-en-153-anos-en-retiro-t136746.0.html

Y aquí:

http://foro.tiempo.com/amigo-anticiclon-hasta-cuando-sequia-pluviometrica-records-t134983.0.html


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2012 às 11:59)

*Fevereiro mais seco desde 1931 em Portugal Continental *

O balanço climatológico do mês de Fevereiro de 2012 permite caraterizá-lo como excecionalmente frio e seco no território continental. Com um valor médio de precipitação de 2.2mm, o mês de fevereiro registou um valor cerca de 50 vezes inferior ao normal (100, 1 mm), o que permite classificá-lo como extremamente seco, colocando-o mesmo como o fevereiro mais seco desde que se iniciaram  os registos continuados de observação, em 1931.
Esta situação ficou a dever-se à influência de cristas anticiclónicas sobre o território do continente, que foram atuando como bloqueio à influência e atravessamento das superfícies frontais que habitualmente afetam o território continental nos meses de inverno.
Como decorrência da quase ausência de precipitação neste mês, a situação de seca meteorológica intensificou-se em todo o território nacional, encontrando-se no final do mês a totalidade do território continental em situação de seca, repartindo-se por seca severa (68%) e extrema (32%), os dois níveis de maior severidade deste fenómeno climático.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2012 às 13:28)

Covilhã a preparar-se para o Verão   
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/covilha-activa-plano-de-contingencia-devido-a-seca


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2012 às 16:10)

*Situação de seca - 15 março

Mais de metade do continente em seca extrema *

2012-03-16 (IM)

De acordo com o Observatório de Secas do Instituto de Meteorologia, a situação de seca meteorológica apresentava em 15 de março um agravamento face à situação registada no final de fevereiro, agora com mais de metade do território continental em situação de seca extrema (53%) e a parcela restante (47%) em seca severa, os dois níveis mais elevados de severidade deste episódio climático.

Também a percentagem de água no solo, que mede a capacidade de água utilizável pelas plantas, revela uma situação de escassez com valores inferiores a 50% em todo o território, havendo mesmo locais na região sul onde é inferior a 40%.
Esta situação fica a dever-se à ausência de precipitação significativa em praticamente todo o território durante a primeira quinzena de Março, período em que se registaram em média 5,7 mm.

Para o final do mês de março, tendo em conta a previsão de longo prazo disponível para a precipitação que aponta para valores abaixo do normal para a época nesta quinzena, o Instituto de Meteorologia admite como mais provável um cenário de não desagravamento na severidade da seca meteorológica.

O Observatório de Secas do IM fará no final de março nova atualização desta informação.

- Situação de seca meteorológica - 15 março


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2012 às 18:02)

Em termos de precipitação a nível nacional já é pior nesta altura do ano, do que em 2005. 

Vou deixar uma sugestão aos moderadores e administradores do fórum, penso que o título "cenário de seca?" é um título um pouco desfasado face à realidade, o nome mais correcto deste tópico nesta altura seria "Seca em Porugal 2012" ou outro nome que entendam mas cenário de seca nesta altura não faz muito sentido, na altura que foi criado o título era o ideal, mas neste momento, quando o país atravessa uma das piores de seca e publicamos notícias onde a seca é mais que evidente não faz muito sentido.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2012 às 21:06)

Em termos de seca meteorológica se assim quererem chamar esta seca é pior que a de 2005 e não sei se das piores desde que há registos...
Em 2005 o mês de Março deu para regar, este ano nem isso.

Aqui no Algarve não tenho dúvidas que teremos reservas hídricas e superiores às de 2005, agora no Norte e alguns locais do centro parece que o cenário não é bem assim.
Se o cenário se mantiver assim tão seco acho que será uma seca superior à de 2005 em quase todo o território e falo a nível meteorológico, a nível hidrológico já não tenho tantas certezas é esperar para ver. 
É tudo muito bonito enquanto o sol não está a "pique" e a temperatura  pouco acima de 20ºc.
Quanto ao título do tópico já não se justifica, talvez criar um novo, como já foi sugerido, não seja assim tão fora de contexto.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mar 2012 às 21:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Em termos de seca meteorológica se assim quererem chamar esta seca é pior que a de 2005 e não sei se das piores desde que há registos...
> Em 2005 o mês de Março deu para regar, este ano nem isso.
> 
> Aqui no Algarve não tenho dúvidas que teremos reservas hídricas e superiores às de 2005, agora no Norte e alguns locais do centro parece que o cenário não é bem assim.
> ...



Em termos de efeitos hidrológicos e agronómicos existe uma enorme diferença entre chover 0 e chover 20 mm !!
Em termos de seca meteorólogica já não faz assim tanto efeito ....
Se a depressão que se vai formar no Atlântico não vier para cá como pelo jeito não virá .... então o mais provável é que voltemos a ter grande parte do país em que nem sequer choveu e apenas uma pequena faixa bem a norte e na zona bem litoral peninsula de setubal e zona de sagres onde teremos cerca de 15 mm a 30 mm de precipitação .....
Assim sendo será muito provável que tenhamos no final de Março o país com cerca de 70% em seca extrema algo que não sei se alguma vez aconteceu .....

Vamos com calma pois o final de Março e sobretudo o mês de Abril ainda pode reservar muitas surpresas !!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2012 às 19:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Em termos de efeitos hidrológicos e agronómicos existe uma enorme diferença entre chover 0 e chover 20 mm !!
> Em termos de seca meteorólogica já não faz assim tanto efeito ....
> Se a depressão que se vai formar no Atlântico não vier para cá como pelo jeito não virá .... então o mais provável é que voltemos a ter grande parte do país em que nem sequer choveu e apenas uma pequena faixa bem a norte e na zona bem litoral peninsula de setubal e zona de sagres onde teremos cerca de 15 mm a 30 mm de precipitação .....
> Assim sendo será muito provável que tenhamos no final de Março o país com cerca de 70% em seca extrema algo que não sei se alguma vez aconteceu .....
> ...



Esperemos que sim! Chamo a atenção que não é o mês de Maio que vai salvar isto se o mês de Abril for fraquíssimo. Se Maio for chuvoso e falo em precipitações acima de 50mm no geral será bom para a vegetação mas péssimo para a agricultura  própria da estação. Ainda assim há que pesar as  2 variáveis, nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra. 
Ainda estou esperançado de termos um Abril/Maio, pelo menos na média, mas não acredito em algo semelhante ao ano passado, pelo menos aqui no sul.
Acho que o Norte e centro ainda são os que tem mais possibilidades de ter muita chuva fora de época. 
Aqui no Sul só uma cut-off milagrosa!


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2012 às 10:09)

Boas, 

fotos que tirei ontem 31/03/2012 no Rio Lima ( antes da Barragem do Alto Lindoso )

efeitos dramáticos da seca, numa região que é só das mais chuvosas do País, com médias que ultrapassam os 2500/3000 mm anuais, em pleno parque natural da Peneda/Gerês:




































... nem no pico do  Verão o rio fica assim...


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2012 às 10:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> fotos que tirei ontem 31/03/2012 no Rio Lima ( antes da Barragem do Alto Lindoso )
> 
> ...



Isso já talvez em Espanha certo?


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2012 às 10:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso já talvez em Espanha certo?



Sim exacto, depois da fronteira com a Portela do Homem


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2012 às 15:21)

É triste ver essas fotos  até estraga de certa forma a beleza da região, Portugal enfrenta mesmo uma seca complicada, é pena que esta chuva que caiu por aqui não tenha caído antes pelo Norte que tanto precisa, vamos ter esperança que nos próximos tempos venha chuva em abundância para todo o País e que este mês seja mesmo "Águas Mil".


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2012 às 00:26)

São imagens incríveis.

Nunca vi um rio no norte de Portugal ficar assim.

Como está o Douro na zona das barragens?




Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> fotos que tirei ontem 31/03/2012 no Rio Lima ( antes da Barragem do Alto Lindoso )
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2012 às 02:57)

irpsit disse:


> São imagens incríveis.
> 
> Nunca vi um rio no norte de Portugal ficar assim.
> 
> Como está o Douro na zona das barragens?



No passado mês de Outubro, e também em seca extrema, a albufeira de Alto Lindoso também atingiu uma cota muito baixa. Até foi alvo de noticia, referida aqui no fórum. No dia 22 desse mês atingiu a cota mínima de 302,83m.
(Máximo: 338m, mínimo: 280m).

A isso, seguiram-se algumas semanas de chuva muito intensa que deram para a albufeira se recompor.
A 2 de Janeiro atingiu o máximo deste ano hidrológico (cota 319,0m - cerca de 50% do volume de água armazenada).
A partir daí seguiu-se uma constante descida até aos actuais 304,44m. Ou seja, está a pouco mais de 1,50m de atingir o nível verificado no passado mês de Outubro.

A diferença, é que se em Outubro tínhamos um ano hidrológico em perspectiva, agora temos pouco mais de dois meses pela frente, visto as chuvas de verão, ainda que ocorram, não encherem albufeiras.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2012 às 16:32)

*Bragança vive situação "inédita" de falta de água*


> A câmara de Bragança necessitará da mobilização de meios de todo o país, incluindo a intervenção do exército, para garantir o abastecimento de água à população se a seca se prolongar. No pior dos cenários, poderá ser preciso ajuda de Espanha.
> 
> Bragança está a elaborar um plano de emergência devido à seca que deverá estar pronto dentro de uma semana. O vice-presidente da autarquia, Rui Caseiro, explicou à Agência Lusa que o plano contemplará "os vários cenários possíveis", incluindo a possibilidade de uma rutura total das reservas.
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2012 às 10:17)

Em Inglaterra, sim famosa por ser chuvosa também esta em seca, e aprovaram uma lei que proíbe a rega e a lavagem de carros  para poupar água, em Portugal em que estamos pior nada se faz a esse nível.


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2012 às 10:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Bragança vive situação "inédita" de falta de água*



Hoje, felizmente já registei 5,5mm de precipitação aqui na cidade... Se esta quantidade tiver sido em forma de neve na serra de Montesinho, vai ser muito importante para as próximas semanas... 

Quando a precipitação acontece em forma de neve, é praticamente toda absorvida pelo terreno, ao contrario da chuva, que escorre rapidamente para os ribeiros e rios...


----------



## joocean (29 Abr 2012 às 22:33)

Não sei se já foi aqui referido, mas no site do MAMAOT está publicado 2.º RELATÓRIO DA COMISSÃO DE ACOMPANHAMENTO E AVALIAÇÃO DOS IMPACTOS DA SECA (http://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/os-mi...entos-oficiais/20120315-mamaot-rel-seca2.aspx) ao que parece o ano hidrol. de 2011_2012 está muito parecido com o 2004_2005.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2012 às 19:55)

> *Seca meteorológica desagrava-se significativamente em Abril*
> Verificou-se no mês de abril um desagravamento significativo da situação de seca meteorológica, deixando de se observar situações de seca extrema, a mais gravosa, no território continental. Assim, no final do mês de abril, 59% do território encontrava-se em seca severa, 39% em seca moderada e 3% em seca fraca.
> 
> Para esta situação contribuiu a ocorrência de precipitação, cujo valor total (76.6mm) se situou muito próximo do valor normal 1971-2000 para o mês de abril (78.9mm).
> ...




*Relatório completo:*
http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/Seca30ABR.pdf



*15 de Abril vs. 30 de Abril 2012*










*30 Abril 2012 vs. 30 de Abril 2005*
Comparativamente a 2005, pelo menos no final de Abril passado, a seca não era tão grave que a de má memória de 2005


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2012 às 07:48)

Tomando em atenção o que tem chovido nos primeiros dias de Maio então o mais provável será o cenário 2 ou mesmo o cenário 3 ( região Norte e Centro).


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2012 às 13:36)

*Seca severa acabou em Portugal a 31 de Outubro:*



> É oficial: a seca severa em Portugal acabou e a maior parte do território entrou agora na categoria de seca fraca. O boletim climatológico de Outubro ainda não foi ainda divulgado, mas fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) explicou ao i que no fim daquele mês já nenhuma percentagem do território nacional se encontrava em seca grave.
> 
> Com base nos dados recolhidos pelo IM até 31 de Outubro é possível concluir que 74% do território se encontra na categoria de seca fraca e 6% em seca moderada. A tendência aliás é que, com as chuvas de Novembro, o nível de seca diminua gradualmente no decorrer deste mês: “A precipitação das últimas semanas aponta para cenários delineados de diminuição da seca”, conta a mesma fonte.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/instituto-meteorologia-acabou-seca-severa-portugal


----------

